# Element 70 Bj 2004 Dämpferauge recht schnell ausgeschlagen



## Arm Lancestrong (27. Juni 2008)

Knapp 4 Jahre fahre ich mein Element und obwohl ich nicht gerade ein Vielfahrer bin, ist mir jetzt nach nach bereits erfolgter 1. Reparatur, zum 2. Mal nach einer Fahrleistung von rund 1200 km, die hintere Buchse des Dämpfers ausgeschlagen. Sie hat Spiel.
Nach dem 1. Wechsel der Buchse hat mit der Mechaniker noch gesagt, dass zwischen der Buchse und den Aluhülsen kein Fett gehört, da soll sich nichts bewegen. Die Bewegung findet zwischen Stahlbolzen und Aluhülsen statt. Da habe ich jedoch kein Spiel, es kann sich jedoch frei bewegen

Ist das Normal? Was kann man geben einen derart schnellen Verschleiss machen.

Zur Info. Ich fahre den hinteren Dämpfer fast nie blockiert, Stöße werden also weich abgefangen und schlagen nicht ins Dämpferauge.

Ich fahre damit nicht gerade hardcore, ein Alpencross war dabei, da nudelt man auch auch recht viel auf Straße und Schotter ab.


----------



## Catsoft (27. Juni 2008)

Sind auch bei mir schnell hin. Hab mir das Werkzeug geleistet und wechlse halt öfter.... Lösung wäre wohl ein anderer Dämpfer mit besseren Buchsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arm Lancestrong (27. Juni 2008)

Mit welchem Werkzeug kann man die Buchsen austreiben?
Bekommt man neue Buchsen direkt irgendwo her?
Mich nevt es jedesmal 59 Tacken dafür beim Händler ablatzen zu dürfen.


----------



## Grüner Hulk (27. Juni 2008)

Bronzebuchsen seien der letzte Schrei, heisst es. Habe es selbst nie probiert!!! Also "google" da mal lieber vorher bzgl. der Erfahrungen...


----------



## Arm Lancestrong (19. Juli 2008)

Wo kann man Fox Ersatzteile direkt beziehen?


----------



## Maggo (19. Juli 2008)

http://www.toxoholics.de/Shop/shop.html
bei meinem stumpi sind die teilchen auch immer recht schnell defekt.


----------

